# Traditions Sale



## frankwright (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw a picture of this rifle on another site and I was amazed. It looks way better than any other Traditions rifle I have seen and they are having a heck of a sale on it.

Maybe if you tell Santa...

http://www.traditionsfirearms.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=R910060


----------



## Stickbow (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh man, what a beautiful rifle! I wish i could swing it!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 15, 2009)

Wish it was a 1-66 or so barrel.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 15, 2009)

That is an awesome deal!  Sportsmans Guide has them for $736!

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/traditions-flintlock-mountain-rifle.aspx?a=457381


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 15, 2009)

If you like Traditions firearms, check their site ever so often. They put some really nice discounts on a regular basis.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 8, 2010)

Just got mine in today, this is a NICE rifle!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 9, 2010)

if you'll keep your eyes on the top rioght hand corner of the traditions website it has a "clearance and sales items" button. last week they had some inline sconds on there (seconds because the stocks showed seems in the film dipping) for  148 bucks. it was a brand new pursuit. 

Also if I am not mistaking the 1-48 is a typo. I read somewhere it actually is a 1-60 twist


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 19, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> if you'll keep your eyes on the top rioght hand corner of the traditions website it has a "clearance and sales items" button. last week they had some inline sconds on there (seconds because the stocks showed seems in the film dipping) for  148 bucks. it was a brand new pursuit.
> 
> Also if I am not mistaking the 1-48 is a typo. I read somewhere it actually is a 1-60 twist



They've actually got some flintlock Mountain Rifle factory seconds for $280. Comes with a lifetime warranty. I got one coming! That's a deal right there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 19, 2010)

fourwinds said:


> They've actually got some flintlock Mountain Rifle factory seconds for $280. Comes with a lifetime warranty. I got one coming! That's a deal right there.



I ordered the exact same deal, this last weekend.

Thanks folks for the heads up.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the 1-66 or so rifling? Much as the wife wont like it I believe I am going to order myself one.

Ordereded...


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 19, 2010)

It says 1-48 everywhere I looked. If it was a typo, it is a well travelled typo. 

Did you get a second? or a first run?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 19, 2010)

I ordered a second and I am thinking pretty seriously about ordering either another second or a first run. But then I need to get at least two pistols to go with them, flintlock of course. I believe I can convert this caplock I have already into flint or I could just leave it be and let whoever borrows the cap lock my son has carry it.

I'm not that concerned with it being a 1-48 if that is indeed what it is.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2010)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I'm not that concerned with it being a 1-48 if that is indeed what it is.



Me either. I figure for that savings on the rifle, I'll buy, and then find some combination of lead and powder that will shoot straight.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 20, 2010)

Pretty sure that .490 round ball with a .015 to .018 lubed patch (crisco) over 60 grains of FFFg GOEX will shoot straight enough.

I read elsewhere that it is indeed a typo and is a 1-66 twist rifle from someone who recently recieved one. The picture he posted looked awesome.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ask for their catalog. For some reason (and I've tried to straighten them out about it) they don't put all their stuff on the web site.


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 21, 2010)

Sight it in at 50 yards?


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 21, 2010)

Bout 1 inch high should be pretty good out to about 100. 

But before you worry about sightin her in work up the load she wants sir. Does she have adjustable sights??


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah, I've got the same rifle coming that you do. I'm a youngin, never dealt with fixed sights on anything except my Glock. Cant very well file those...


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 21, 2010)

Did ya find any powder yet? I'd lend ya some but I think the drive makes that kinda silly, 3f will work in pan and bore, tho I generally use 3f in bore and 4f in pan. Ever shot a flinter before? I suggest real flints but I had good luck with the cut agates, real flint doesn't need real special tools to sharpen but the cut things do. You might want the diamond file anyway, helps to make the flint nice and flat as it gives the "hammer" better purchase (reminds me I gotta get one and work on some flints), heck I better get more flints as well but I suppose I best wait and see what size I need.


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 21, 2010)

I should have some powder etc tomorrow night. I've got to pass through Macon on my way out of town. Will stop by the BPS and see what they've got. Never shot a flintlock. Only inlines prior to this. First shot oughta be pretty interesting. I figured I'd order some of those English flints from track of the wolf. Heard they were pretty good.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 22, 2010)

Be sure to get some ball and some patches, .490 ball with the prelubed .015 patches will work till ya work up a better load.  Guess you get to wait on the rifle to see what size flints ya need, I'm using flints from Track myself.

I sure would like to meet up at a range with some fellow muzzleloaders and burn some powder.


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 27, 2010)

I just got an email from Traditions. They said the seconds are sold out and my order had been canceled. I saw tv racin fan's and jake allen's email in the list.... so I guess you're in the same boat. I called their customer service and talked to a guy for a bit. Should hear back from him tomorrow. But it sounds like they are willing to make a deal on a first run mountain rifle. You guys should try for it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 27, 2010)

fourwinds said:


> i just got an email from traditions. They said the seconds are sold out and my order had been canceled. I saw tv racin fan's and jake allen's email in the list.... So i guess you're in the same boat. I called their customer service and talked to a guy for a bit. Should hear back from him tomorrow. But it sounds like they are willing to make a deal on a first run mountain rifle. You guys should try for it.



aacckk!!!!!

I called and was told that the website was wrong and that the rifle was on sale for $499... If you find out something diffent I will for sure be calling them back.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 27, 2010)

fourwinds said:


> I just got an email from Traditions. They said the seconds are sold out and my order had been canceled. I saw tv racin fan's and jake allen's email in the list.... so I guess you're in the same boat. I called their customer service and talked to a guy for a bit. Should hear back from him tomorrow. But it sounds like they are willing to make a deal on a first run mountain rifle. You guys should try for it.



I got the same notice.
I called and the nice lady apologized, and told me the information on the website was incorrect, and the orders placed, (ours included) were not handled properly.
I was polite and told her I was disappointed, but I understand how things like that can happen.
She then said the magic words; "but this is what I can offer".
Basically, the offer was 35% off several brand new Flintlocks. I chose the Frontier; 28" barrell, 2/3 stock, nothing fancy. But for under $300.00 it seems like a good rifle to start my journey.

Good company, I am pleased.
(Note, I am a Salesperson's Salesperson, and pretty hard to please. )


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 27, 2010)

Gee the nice lady I spoke to didn't make that offer to me... I might have to call back and ask about that. Dunno that I will go for it but that is a good deal and a decent rifle.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2010)

They have quality products, and the people are nice but I don't think they have adjusted completely to the concept of a web site. They still work off their printed catalog a lot.


----------



## droptine55 (Jan 28, 2010)

had one ordered  also, kept dealing with a sales person, kept giving me the run around.,different excuses as to why it had not been sent. called again on tuesday, talked to a very nice lady in management. got it all straightened out. told me the seconnds on the mountain rifle were not available at this time, and didn`t know when they would be again. but made me an offer on the frontier rifle as mentioned above.was very happy with service once i got past that sales rep.he run me around for about a week and half.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2010)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Wish it was a 1-66 or so barrel.



They are 1:66 twist.  The ad is wrong.  Also, they are VERY NICE rifles  They have really good wood for a box flintlock!


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 29, 2010)

They tried to give me the same deal on their other flintlocks... I'm not a fan of the aesthetics of their others, so I just got a first run. Already shipped, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 29, 2010)

Did they make you a deal on that or just the normal sale price?

I already own one of their other flintlocks and was lookin to step up.


----------



## fourwinds (Jan 29, 2010)

Unfortunately didn't make a deal. They weren't willing to further discount it. I thought about making up some story about my cousin Timmy, who died from cancer a week after I ordered the rifle, how all he wanted to do before he died was shoot a Flintlock rifle, and they robbed him of that experience... But I thought better of it and just bit the bullet.


----------



## droptine55 (Jan 31, 2010)

took the frontier rifle deal. made the order on friday had the rifle saturday. could not believe it, must have shipped overnight delivery. see the web site is listing the mountain rifle at 399.00 now


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE!! That is some fast service there.


----------



## fourwinds (Feb 1, 2010)

Got mine this weekend too! Fun to shoot, no misfires at all. Just a really really flimsy ramrod.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a couple of extra, longer ram rods for the range. Don't have to spend time changing tips.


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 1, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> I use a couple of extra, longer ram rods for the range. Don't have to spend time changing tips.



I would advize ANYONE who plans on doing a good deal of shooting to get themselves a good solid stainless range rod. keeps your wooden ramrod out of cleaning solutions and keeps you from using it as much. I use my wooden rods in my rifles for loading in the field and thats it. All other range shooting sighting in and cleaning duties are taken care of by a 4' long stainless range rod.

May not be that big an issue with looser loads and bigger bores. But get in to tight patched balls and small caliber rods like 1/4s and 5/16ths and eventually you'll get tired of breaking ramrods.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any feedback on the XLT Extreme? They have those for under $300.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 1, 2010)

Apparently word has gotten out. A lot of the deals are sold out. Still some good buys left.

They still don't have all their accessories online, order a catalog.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 4, 2010)

I wound up finding a flintlock Great Plains rifle with some goodies. I'll borrow a camera and get some photos. And do a range report if it will dry up.


----------

